# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Slijm

## manon

:Frown:  ik heb nogal last van slijm. en dan geen normaal slijm, maar slijm wat uit mjn anus komt :blink: 

ik laat ook hele erge stinkwindjes, echt vreselijk&#33;~&#33;&#33;&#33; :huh: 

weet iemand wat ik hieraan kan doen en of het gevaarlijk is?????
:unsure: 

groeten,
liselot,
laat snel wwat achter aub.

----------


## papaya

Wellicht heb je last van Aambeien. Smeer er een paar keer per dag verse Aloe Vera op, dan gaat over. Aloe Vera werkt ontstekingsremmend en verzachtend.

----------

